# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  مدل ریاضی 3 محقق ایرانی برای شبیه سازی عملکرد یک باکتری

## khatereh 2

پژوهشگران ایرانی دانشگاه نورث ایسترن در بوستون آمریکا شیوه نوینی ابداع کرده اند که در نهایت به کاهش هزینه و زمان مورد نیاز برای شبیه سازی ساخت سامانه های الکترونیکی، اپتیکی و الکترومغناطیسی منجر می شود.
دکتر داوود انصاری یکی از اعضای این گروه تحقیقاتی  درباره این پروژه گفت: در ابتدا به عنوان دلیل پرداختن به این نوع محاسبه باید به این مساله اشاره کنم که همه داستان از یک باکتری که توجه بیوشیمدان های هاوارد را به خود جلب کرده بود آغاز شد. به گفته وی پدیده فوتوسنتز در یک نوع باکتری خاص بنام علمی tepidem chlorobaculom  به علت راندمان نسبی بالای خود در جذب انرژی نور، مورد توجه دانشمندان قرار گرفت و دانشمندان در تلاش اند با الگو برداری از نحوه عملکرد این باکتری به روش های موثرتری برای به دام انداختن انرژی نور دست یابند.
این پژوهشگر ایرانی افزود: یکی از اجزای این باکتری که در فرآیند جذب نور نقش گیرنده یا آنتن را بازی می کند، ساختاری مارپیچ و متشکل از صدها هزار مولکول ارگانیک است که می توان از آن برای شبیه سازی چگونگی تعامل با امواج نور از دو روش که یکی مبتنی بر مکانیک کوانتومی و دیگری بر مبنای معادلات کلاسیک ماکسول است، استفاده کرد.
این گروه 7 نفره از پژوهشگران دانشگاه نورث ایسترن و دانشگاه هاروارد  یک روش ریاضی محاسباتی موسوم به ماتریس های سلسله - مراتبی پارامتری را به منظور حل مساله تعامل نور با ساختارهای مولکولی که در بالا به آن اشاره شد معرفی و تکمیل کرده اند که امکان محاسبه سریع برای ساختارهای پیچیده را فراهم می کند.
به گفته انصاری این شیوه ابزار محاسباتی نیرومندی برای مطالعه و شبیه سازی تعامل نور و ساختارهای ملکولی در اختیار شیمیدان ها  قرار می دهد که می تواند به مطالعه چگونگی تعامل نور و ساختارهای ملکولی کمک کند.
وی که در زمینه پیاده سازی روش های محاسباتی در اپتیک و الکترو مغناطیس فعالیت دارد، معتقد است تحقیقات آنها قطره ای هست از دریای گسترده نرم افزارها و روش های محاسبه و طراحی در علوم مهندسی.
این پژوهشگر می گوید نتایج تحقیقات بسیار دشوار، وقت گیر و مهم که در قالب نرم افزار به بازار عرضه می شود به علت عدم رعایت قانون "کپی رایت" در ایران، به فراوانی و با قیمت های بسیار نا چیز در اختیار عموم قرار می گیرد.
به گفته وی تاثیر اصلی این ابزارهای محاسبه، کاهش هزینه طراحی و ساخت سامانه های الکترونیکی، اپتیکی و الکترومغناطیسی است که به واسطه شبیه سازی و آزمون های شبیه سازی شده، ممکن می شود.
به گفته وی در کشورهای توسعه یافته فعالیت دانشمندان و دانشگاه ها با معادل صنعتی آن فاصله عملی و زمانی زیادی دارد و صنایع با سرمایه گذاری های هنگفت و میلیون ها انسان - ساعت کار مهندسی آن را به ابزارهای کاربردی تبدیل می کنند.
این پژوهشگر اظهار داشت: روال معمول این است که در دانشگاه ها و مراکز تحقیقاتی، پژوهش های بنیادی توسعه پیدا می کنند و در مراحل بعد صنایع بزرگ از این یافته ها بهره اقتصادی می برند. به همین علت است که دولت ها روی این نوع کارهای تحقیقی که بازدهی اقتصادی و کاربردی مستقیم ندارند سرمایه گذاری می کنند چرا که در طولانی مدت خوراک توسعه صنایع را تامین می کند و صنایع نیز معمولا تمایل زیادی به سرمایه گذاری در این نوع تحقیقات ندارند.
انصاری اظهار داشت: میزان اهمیت سرمایه گذاری دولت ها در این امور با توجه بحران های مالی جهانی تبدیل به یکی از موضوعات بحث بر انگیز در طرح بودجه های تحقیقاتی دولت هاست.
وی همچنین از تمایل پژوهشگران ایرانی خارج از کشور برای همکاری در پروژه های پژوهشی دانشگاه های داخل خبر داد.
در این پروژه علاوه بر انصاری، مسعود رستمی، حسین مصلایی، اکاترینا چرنوبرووکینا، از دانشگاه نورث ایسترن و سیمون سایکین ، استفانی والئو و آلن اسپروگوزیک از دانشگاه هاروارد حضور داشته اند.

----------

